# 1st class membership



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*!st Class Membership ???* 
*ON March 10th I payed 40 Dollars for a first class Membership.They took out the Money,But I am still a Reg.Member I have called a mot.and He told Me that he had no way to get a -hold of the new owners,I have sent 3 personal mes. NO RESP From New owners,And one to one of the Motater. WHAT GIVES??????*
*Sade I wasted The $40.00 dollars*
*Who do I ask For HELP????*
*Nicw Live steam Web site BUT???????????????????????????????????*
*Help do I call My Bank and ask for My Money back,Or call Will Linley He is a Lawyer.I know He can Help..SHAD can You Help????????*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, I'm sure they will fix it, just keep the thread alive... but the funny thing is that it seems (to me) that the membership fees may be a lot less revenue than the ad revenue, so maybe it's not high on their list.

If you keep reporting your post (the little icon in the bottom right) it emails the Admins and Shad....

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On my page the Icon is lower Left 
A yellow Diamond with a ! inside...

At one time I put my name on a list for a delay in renewal while they sort... don't know how much water that holds... but they didn't seem eager to drop folks.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, it is indeed on the lower left, although it is a gray octagon (like a stop sign) with a yellow diamond inside and the exclamation symbol.

Thanks for the correction John!

Anyway keep reporting the posts and they will get them, and apparently still "pings" Shad also.

Greg


----------

